# Michael Keene + Borgore Update, horrible.



## wayward (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't even believe this....


The Video is very EXPLICIT (lyrical). So if you're offended by it, I'm sorry, just don't watch it!!!







[In reference to thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/170411-michael-keene-borgore.html] ]
(Sorry, don't know if it's been posted yet.)


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 6, 2011)

This is utter shit, I thought Michael Keene had better stuff to do.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 6, 2011)

What the fuck.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 6, 2011)

Never heard of Borgore before but definitely wasn't expecting this from Michael Keene haha


----------



## thefool (Oct 6, 2011)

hah. just saw this on facebook and i thought the exact same thing, "what the fuck is this stupid ass shit."


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 6, 2011)

This Borgore person has terrible flow, for starters, and his lyrics betray his status as a mental midget. Why is this happening?


----------



## AySay (Oct 6, 2011)

Ewww WTF. Makes Brokencyde look like musical geniuses.


----------



## wayward (Oct 6, 2011)

It didn't even seem like Keene was enjoying playing it either...


----------



## orakle (Oct 6, 2011)

this is so fuckin terrible, I mean im totally cool when people innovate actual good stuff, but this ewwwwwwww

keene y u no stick to recording new faceless album insted ?????????????????????666


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 6, 2011)

well unless borgore wears the same cloths every day, all the keene-borgore vids were actually shot in like 1-2 days as they mention in another vid haha 

they were released slowly over a period of time.....

and is it just me or does keenes tone sound like strictly 6 fuzz boxes?


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't even get past one minute. Whoever this stupid rapper is already annoyed the fuck out of me with those incredibly moronic lyrics.....
I really can't stomach this stuff.
I'm not a rap fan, even though I might enjoy some 2PAC, but this stuff is fucking awful....
What a shame Michael Keene is wasting his time and talent with this kind of stuff....


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 6, 2011)

a justin beiber shirt?!?!?!
and i thought the...
"raps"
video
beats
noise
guitaring
michael keene
cheese

...was just bad enough?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 6, 2011)

Isn't Borgore supposed to be dubstep? 

That was utter shit.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 6, 2011)

it's almost listenable if you turn your speakers off.


----------



## DLG (Oct 6, 2011)

wow


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2011)

The best part is the end, where it stops


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 6, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> it's almost listenable if you turn your speakers off.




well it is almost listenable if you turn the speakers off AND close your eyes....


----------



## wayward (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't believe Michael Keene would even be remotely interested in something like that shit...I just can't fathom it.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 6, 2011)

Op, you owe me :40 seconds of your life.


----------



## wayward (Oct 6, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> Op, you owe me :40 seconds of your life.



And I owe myself 3:51


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 6, 2011)

wayward said:


> And I owe myself 3:51



How are you not dead?


----------



## pineappleman (Oct 6, 2011)

The Bieber shirt is the shit icing on the shit cake


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 6, 2011)

I fucking love Borgore haha. His dubstep stuff is great

btw, the lyrics aren't really meant to be serious, in case you were wondering. He always raps about stupid over the top sexual stuff. it's pretty funny.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 6, 2011)

Completely different to anything I listen to or expected from Michael, but from what I heard, it was interesting.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 6, 2011)

sigh. I can't wait for this dubstep fad to die out.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2011)

I just watched it to see Keene's green Washburn. 

My ear's hate me now.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 6, 2011)

this thread is boring now :click: 

:CLICK: :CLICK:

oh wait i am not a mod.....

but anyways what do you think keene was paid to do this??


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe he likes Dubstep?


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Oct 6, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> sigh. I can't wait for this dubstep fad to die out.



In my honest opinion, that video had nothing to do with dubstep, nor did it pretend to. 

Second, nearly everyone thus far in this thread needs to relax, it's obviously not serious. God forbid Michael Keene wants to have a little fun.


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 6, 2011)

At least this trend of shitty collaborations is somewhat amusing to follow.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 7, 2011)

I know a lot of you guys love Michael Keene and the faceless, but it seems like you guys are expecting too much out of him. If you don't like dubstep, then you probably won't like borgore, Just because Michael Keene is jamming with borgore doesn't mean that all of a sudden this is going to be badass.


----------



## thealexkelley (Oct 7, 2011)

not djenty enough...


----------



## AySay (Oct 7, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I know a lot of you guys love Michael Keene and the faceless, but it seems like you guys are expecting too much out of him. If you don't like dubstep, then you probably won't like borgore, Just because Michael Keene is jamming with borgore doesn't mean that all of a sudden this is going to be badass.



I don't think anyone expected Keene to make it to be better, but this is _worse_ that that idiot's(Borgore, Keen is amazing) normal shit.


----------



## georg_f (Oct 7, 2011)

to say something positive: The green guitar is kind of cool

otherwise WTF!!!
just when you thought rap lyrics couln't get any stupider LOL


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 7, 2011)

I usually kinda like most of borgore's stuff but Nympho is the most fucking stupid song in the world.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 7, 2011)

wayward said:


> It didn't even seem like Keene was enjoying playing it either...



I have not seen a single video of Keene playing where it looks like he's enjoying himself, every one I've seen he has the same look of disinterest on his face. If you can show me one, I'll retract the former statement.


Anyways, like was said before, people need to chill the fuck out. You'd think it was the end of the world, or something... If you don't like something, why go and listen to or watch it, knowing full well that you don't like it? 


I'm not going to lie, it could have been better, but I enjoyed. Borgore's got some skills behind a kit.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 7, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I'm not going to lie, it could have been better, but I enjoyed. Borgore's got some skills behind a kit.




i was thinking that for a sec to, until i watched his hand movements, like i am hearing crazy high hat things, he obviously isnt playing haha


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i was thinking that for a sec to, until i watched his hand movements, like i am hearing crazy high hat things, he obviously isnt playing haha



There's obviously an electronic hihat sound, other than that he's clearly playing, you can hear how his hihat is different too.


----------



## OnImpulse (Oct 7, 2011)

michael keene, with his conditioned, straightened, flowing locks...  

looks like his hand is all healed up to me


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

OnImpulse said:


> michael keene, with his conditioned, straightened, flowing locks...
> 
> looks like his hand is all healed up to me



Thissss wassss before thatttttttt.

Mike and Borgore, if you watched their previous video about collaborating, said that they had one day to make all this music. They're wearing the same clothes from that video. That should tip you off.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 7, 2011)

I read the comments first and i thought there was no way it was that bad.

HOLY SHIT THOSE BACKUPS this is the worst thing ive ever heard.


----------



## breadtruck (Oct 7, 2011)

I love michael keene but the only thing I admired in that video was the sexy trademark green guitar.


----------



## DLG (Oct 7, 2011)

this is one of those things where dude should have been like, "I'm sure you're a nice enough guy and I realize we're on the same label, but nah."


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> this is one of those things where dude should have been like, "I'm sure you're a nice enough guy and I realize we're on the same label, but nah."



Why, though? It's not like it's doing anyone any harm? Will you stop listening to Faceless and/or Borgore just because of this? Probably not, and if you do, there might be something wrong with you.

I think this is just two guys having fun. I've had worse "noodling" sessions, but I'm not as famous as these guys so they don't make it to the public eye. Whatever.


----------



## DLG (Oct 7, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Why, though? It's not like it's doing anyone any harm? Will you stop listening to Faceless and/or Borgore just because of this? Probably not, and if you do, there might be something wrong with you.
> 
> I think this is just two guys having fun. I've had worse "noodling" sessions, but I'm not as famous as these guys so they don't make it to the public eye. Whatever.



that's what I mean though. if it was just two dudes getting stoned and jamming for a day without doing anything with it, that's cool. 

as soon as someone decided that they were going to promote this as some kind of sweet collab and document it, that's when you have to rethink it and think about whether you want your name associated with something so shitty.


----------



## wayward (Oct 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> that's what I mean though. if it was just two dudes getting stoned and jamming for a day without doing anything with it, that's cool.
> 
> as soon as someone decided that they were going to promote this as some kind of sweet collab and document it, that's when you have to rethink it and think about whether you want your name associated with something so shitty.



Yeah, totally agree. With how naturally talented Michael Keene is, there's no telling what his true fans will think of him for doing this "collaboration". He pretty much came out of nowhere and said "Hey all my fans, I'm going to collaborate with this guy who sings about pussy and plays the exact opposite music that I play."

The only reason I don't like it is because Borgore's music and lyrics are repulsive and that "collaboration" totally wasted Michael's talents.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

wayward said:


> Yeah, totally agree. With how naturally talented Michael Keene is, there's no telling what his true fans will think of him for doing this "collaboration". He pretty much came out of nowhere and said "Hey all my fans, I'm going to collaborate with this guy who sings about pussy and plays the exact opposite music that I play."
> 
> The only reason I don't like it is because Borgore's music and lyrics are repulsive and that "collaboration" totally wasted Michael's talents.



If they're "true" fans they shouldn't think less of him for doing what he wants to?


----------



## wayward (Oct 7, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> If they're "true" fans they shouldn't think less of him for doing what he wants to?



Yeah, but the point is: It doesn't look like he really wants to do it. It looks like he's helping out a friend. It looks like he's even realizing it's a complete waste of his talents. The whole video he's just standing there with the same look on his face.


----------



## adrock (Oct 7, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Borgore's got some skills behind a kit.


really? i thought his choice of playing was very lackluster for some EDM, and he was pretty sloppy


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I truly wanted to die upon hearing this. It fucking sucked. After 5 minutes I came back to it, listened to it again, and I started doubling over in laughter.

It's so fucking stupid that there's just no way in hell it can be serious.

Tell you what, I'm going to learn that stupid riff on guitar and play it with all my amp's knobs at 11.

This is the epitome of the saying "it's so bad that it's good."

I enjoyed it. 



EDIT: There's absolutely zero sarcasm on this post. I'm serious.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 7, 2011)

It was painfully hard to watch 'cause his skills at rapping definitely left something to be desired.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 7, 2011)

I love how everyone's taking the lyrics seriously and getting all butthurt


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 7, 2011)

fuzzboy said:


> I love how everyone's taking the lyrics seriously and getting all butthurt



No, man. Of course I know the lyrics are not serious (and I guess every one else does too), that Borgore douchebag probably thinks they are funny.  I could imagine 15 year olds finding the lyrics funny, too....
I really do miss a face-palming smiley on here


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 7, 2011)

ha, oh man the agony. obviously from the reactions this was a bad move. i'll be honest i still don't forgive anthrax for starting the whole rap/metal trend.

now, slightly off topic... the girl's voice is kinda sexy. it reminds me of:

have you ever ordered your food at the drive-thru and the girl sounds really hot and then you get to the window and...


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> No, man. Of course I know the lyrics are not serious (and I guess every one else does too), that Borgore douchebag probably thinks they are funny.  I could imagine 15 year olds finding the lyrics funny, too....
> I really do miss a face-palming smiley on here



Trust me, there's plenty of 30-40 year old people that find dick jokes hilarious (and no they don't live in trailers). You don't have to be 15 to enjoy some over the top immature humor.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 7, 2011)

There was literally nothing funny in that video, unless of course you find the fact the Micheal Keene spent time on this that could have gone towards the new Faceless album funny. The lyrics....well, let's just say they were stupidity personified.


----------



## templton89 (Oct 7, 2011)

first heard original Borgore Nympho a few months back, thought it was pretty hilarious for what it is. Haven't checked out anything else from him, but I grouped it with Die Antwoord (which I honestly love to death) and other comedy acts. 
If Keene is having fun, that's all that matters.

everything from bieber shirt to lyrical content points to the facts it's just a joke, which isn't that bad if you think about all the rappers yapping about "bitches and hoes" while being all serious


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 7, 2011)

it sure did seem like he was pretty serious about it...


----------



## Kkoznarek (Oct 7, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> This is utter shit, I thought Michael Keene had better stuff to do.



Like Record the new Faceless Record?!?


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ancestor said:


> *obviously from the reactions this was a bad move.*



It seems like so, given that the video appears as "unlisted," meaning that it can only be watched by people who have the link... ... I still find it hilarious though . Not because of the dick jokes and singing about pussy (because that truly is unfunny), but because it's just plain retarded. As I said before, it's so bad that it's good.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 7, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> it sure did seem like he was pretty serious about it...



Knowing him, he's not.


----------



## anne (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, misogyny's not that funny, and presenting misogyny in any way that isn't explicitly negative is probably bad for humanity.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 7, 2011)

I have heard some pretty tasteless stuff but this is worse than tasteless, the scene kids are gonna love this one


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

wayward said:


> Yeah, but the point is: It doesn't look like he really wants to do it. It looks like he's helping out a friend. It looks like he's even realizing it's a complete waste of his talents. The whole video he's just standing there with the same look on his face.



That's how he always looks when playing.


----------



## wayward (Oct 7, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> That's how he always looks when playing.



Have you not seen The Faceless live at all? He headbands, he moves around, makes faces; He stands still like that when he plays some of his stuff, yes, because it's hard to play; But even when he's playing that he doesn't look as miserable as that video.

Edit: After looking it over one more time, it actually looks like he's feeling really awkward in that video. Like he's not that comfortable.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 7, 2011)

For those who don't know Borgore: this is what he usually sounds like.







Some cool stuff imho 
Always hated Nympho though


----------



## templton89 (Oct 7, 2011)

skrillex - dubstep
keene - faceless
borgore - dubstep
that haircut on keene ?
keene + borgore ?

confused


----------



## chevymeister (Oct 7, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> sigh. I can't wait for this dubstep fad to die out.


The genre isn't a fad, it's been around for awhile. It's these stupid fucking hipsters that need to die out. Can't wait till I can listen to dubstep without some kid asking if I listen to Skrillex.


----------



## Defsan (Oct 7, 2011)

So they just replaced the wobbly bass parts with guitar. Uh huh. It was crap then, and it's still crap now. Sorry Keene.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 7, 2011)

I can rap better than this when I'm drunk. 


And I can't rap.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Oct 7, 2011)

That was bad..... Maybe Keene was just trolling us


----------



## broj15 (Oct 7, 2011)

for those of you that haven't listened to some of his other stuff, i'll be pleased to inform you that it's much more tasteful than this. Nympho is good for a laugh and it works as a single (in the way that it gets your attention and makes you say "WTF!?") but his other tracks are better... for example


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 7, 2011)

wayward said:


> Have you not seen The Faceless live at all? He headbands, he moves around, makes faces; He stands still like that when he plays some of his stuff, yes, because it's hard to play; But even when he's playing that he doesn't look as miserable as that video.
> 
> Edit: After looking it over one more time, it actually looks like he's feeling really awkward in that video. Like he's not that comfortable.



Yes I have seen them live several times, and he was pretty still. Kinda like in this video


----------



## AySay (Oct 7, 2011)

broj15 said:


> for those of you that haven't listened to some of his other stuff, i'll be pleased to inform you that it's much more tasteful than this. Nympho is good for a laugh and it works as a single (in the way that it gets your attention and makes you say "WTF!?") but his other tracks are better... for example



The only reason I thought of the word "tasteful" while listening to that was because you typed it...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess anyone who doesn't like shitty music is a "Hater" as the anonymous douche who messaged me so kindly put it. It's not hate, just a distaste for bad music. Learn the difference, there is literally no redeeming value here. Keene can play with this guy, fine, but to hype it up when he should be focused on the new faceless record is just strange decision making.


----------



## wayward (Oct 7, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Yes I have seen them live several times, and he was pretty still. Kinda like in this video




Yeah, well in the Borgore video he was playing a fairly simple riff; You try to move around playing Tech Death...


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 8, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I guess anyone who doesn't like shitty music is a "Hater" as the anonymous douche who messaged me so kindly put it. It's not hate, just a distaste for bad music. Learn the difference, there is literally no redeeming value here. Keene can play with this guy, fine, but to hype it up when he should be focused on the new faceless record is just strange decision making.


 
+1 to that bro, how can you like this stuff, I know it's not meant to be serious or anything but it's just noise to me, Keene looks as though his thoughts are elsewhere or he just feels really uncomfortable playing this style of music, it is good to try a different direction and stuff, but Faceless is on the opposite spectrum to this, it's like me writing pop songs


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 8, 2011)

adrock said:


> really? i thought his choice of playing was very lackluster for some EDM, and he was pretty sloppy



He can sure as hell play better than I can.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Oct 8, 2011)

wayward said:


> Yeah, well in the Borgore video he was playing a fairly simple riff; You try to move around playing Tech Death...



I noticed him bobbing his head a few times in the Borgore video. Quit trying to justify a point you don't have, and if this video and Michael Keene's feelings are so important to you, you might take a break from the internet.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 8, 2011)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> I noticed him bobbing his head a few times in the Borgore video. Quit trying to justify a point you don't have, and if this video and Michael Keene's feelings are so important to you, you might take a break from the internet.



Indeed. You keep saying he doesn't move, and then when I say he never moves, you say "Yes he does", and when I point out that he doesn't, you say "Well, he plays tech death". Just cut it.


----------



## liamh (Oct 8, 2011)

Shit.


----------



## wayward (Oct 8, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Indeed. You keep saying he doesn't move, and then when I say he never moves, you say "Yes he does", and when I point out that he doesn't, you say "Well, he plays tech death". Just cut it.



Dude, you've seriously never seen Michael Keene headbang or move around? Yeah, a lot of his material is really hard to play and would be difficult to provide stage presence while playing; But I've seen them live 5 times, and every time Keene rocked the fuck out. He was moving all over the place. You can't base your whole argument over one video of him standing still. As where I can base my whole argument on one video of him standing still, because this is the ONLY video of him playing with Borgore. There are plenty of people on here agreeing that he looks like he wasn't enjoying it that much; But that's just IMHO, he could love it with all his heart, and we'd never know!


----------



## wayward (Oct 8, 2011)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> I noticed him bobbing his head a few times in the Borgore video. Quit trying to justify a point you don't have, and if this video and Michael Keene's feelings are so important to you, you might take a break from the internet.




and this....  ...Don't troll at me; I'm not justifying a point, just saying that if you play Technical Death Metal for years, it just wouldn't make sense if you'd drop everything for a couple weeks and record a crude rap song with a dubstep artist. And before you try to troll on me for this, yes I know some things don't make sense, and I'm not trying to disrespect anybody's opinion; I'm just trying to voice mine.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 8, 2011)

Are they trying to out-suck the Metallica/Lou collaboration? Or are they creating a diversion to try and save one of the greatest metal bands of all time from further destroying their legacy?


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess they ran out of money for the new album. Maybe if we all stop downloading music illegally and buying more merch these kind of things wouldn't happen 

JUST KIDDING.......but seriously


----------



## BurialWithin (Oct 8, 2011)

I think this is so bad that it might be a joke...


----------



## ampegasaur (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a big fan of The Faceless, but this is....well.....


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

BurialWithin said:


> I think this is so bad that it might be a joke...



Making money for new faceless album is no joke


----------



## AySay (Oct 8, 2011)

Watching this again, you know what else pisses me the fuck off? His fake ass excuse for a British accent.


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

AySay said:


> Watching this again, you know what else pisses me the fuck off? His fake ass excuse for a British accent.



If my memory doesn't fail me he's from Israel. I could safely say English isn't his first language. I dislike this as much as the next tech-head who worships the faceless but now it sounds like people are just looking at other things they can pick out to attack borgore simply out of spite.


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part is the end, where it stops



Good thing this isn't 2005/2006 where the video would replay itself.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 9, 2011)

AySay said:


> Watching this again, you know what else pisses me the fuck off? His fake ass excuse for a British accent.



English isn't his first language, give him a fuckin break


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 9, 2011)

Poopy. Pure poopy


----------



## AySay (Oct 9, 2011)

fuzzboy said:


> English isn't his first language, give him a fuckin break



No.

It isn't mine either.


----------



## fuzzboy (Oct 9, 2011)

AySay said:


> No.
> 
> It isn't mine either.



Well he obviously isn't a master of languages like yourself. Perhaps you can show him the way?


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 9, 2011)

Well that was interesting.. C'mon Keene, where's that new album at?


----------

